# Can Someone Make Me A Ferret Sig?



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I would like a Ferret signature or two, I don't mind who or however many people make one I'm a member of a lot of forums so they will be used. I don't mind any color!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

There you go. It was hard to resize because I didn't want to cut any part of the ferret out. I had to cut the nose out a little unfortunatley. Hope you like it.  Out of curiosity what forums do you belong to? I belong to several to so I was wondering if we belonged to the same forums.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I wasn't sure if the pics are of different ferrets are if some are of the same ferret, so I just used the 3 pics that I thought were best to work with.










Without animation...


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*cagnes I love you so much!! LOL Seriously, each picture is of a different Ferret  *


----------

